# monster greens



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who else here run these dumps besides me, i love em the way it looks it sounds and performs i got some #12s


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my boy lives by them things,,,,hes always trying get me to put them in my cars,,,but i run deltas,,cause ima cheap bastard

anyways they are veay nice dumps

hydro-aire are decent too


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i meant the small hydro-aires are decent too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah like the #8s look good too


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 29 2004, 07:26 PM
> *yeah like the #8s look good too
> [snapback]2340383[/snapback]​*



he had some for his rear pumps,,,they looked like they could have been 6#s,,,,but they had some HUGE!!! candles on em,,,never seen them anywhere


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

I've heard of those dumps....Does n-e 1 have a pic?how much r dey? n r dey better dan ADEX's?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Oct 29 2004, 05:00 PM
> *I've heard of those dumps....Does n-e 1 have a pic?how much r dey? n r dey better dan ADEX's?
> [snapback]2341331[/snapback]​*



nothing is better than Adex.


and before all you guys talk about how good Hydro-Aires are, ask yourself, have you ever had an Adex and used it???


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: ADEX all the way :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 29 2004, 02:59 PM
> *nothing is better than Adex.
> and before all you guys talk about how good Hydro-Aires are, ask yourself, have you ever had an Adex and used it???
> [snapback]2341534[/snapback]​*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 29 2004, 11:59 PM
> *nothing is better than Adex.
> and before all you guys talk about how good Hydro-Aires are, ask yourself, have you ever had an Adex and used it???
> [snapback]2341534[/snapback]​*



my guy swears by monster greens,,puts them on any car he builds,,,,,and still has adels sitting on a shelf in has garage, still in the cans!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 29 2004, 04:59 PM
> *nothing is better than Adex.
> and before all you guys talk about how good Hydro-Aires are, ask yourself, have you ever had an Adex and used it???
> [snapback]2341534[/snapback]​*


dont really care for them repos to tough lol and i did ask myself that and probly never will buy em :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 29 2004, 07:31 PM
> *my guy swears by monster greens,,puts them on any car he builds,,,,,and still has adels sitting on a shelf in has garage, still in the cans!
> [snapback]2342060[/snapback]​*


thats me


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 30 2004, 07:22 AM
> *dont really care for them repos to tough lol and i did ask myself that and probly never will buy em :biggrin:
> [snapback]2342923[/snapback]​*




Its funny to me though, because if the hydro-aire was so good, someone would have repoped them by now.


Adel's were the original lowrider dump, hydro-aires werent even used until the Adel became hard to find. All lowriders should be thankful that Andy made the Adex dump, many people have tried to copy the Adel, but Andy perfected it for lowriding use and now we have Adex, I have passed down the chance to buy OG Adels many times just because they are hard to find without alot of damage to the surface and its hard to get them looking as perfect as an Adex.


But I guess its a personal choice.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

i just got me a OG ADEL dump..... a homie in my club just sold it to me .....he got it from stanley staten about 3 years ago......so we will see what's up wit it on my glass house in feb at casper... :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I like the #16's or #12's just for the look and they work real good too...But someone said one time "use an Adex and then change to something else and you'll never run anything but an Adex again"...I almost have to fully agree with that statement...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the best dump you can buy period is on OG ADEL. Ask any of the GOOD hoppers, Hoppo used em Indio and alot of others, There was a reason those dumps cost some OUTRAGEOUS amount of money when the military was using them. Adex is pretty damn close but there just something about an OG adel. Andy has done us all a favor because the og adel's are pretty much dried up I know one guy who has a case of NOS ones in his SAFE lol. As far as monster greens I like they sound they make when you dump them pretty damn loud clicks really hard but i dunno if they have the tolerances of an adex. Bottom line they are all great dumps just a matter of what you can afford adex is by far the cheapest and easiest to fix and comes with the best warranty


----------



## robthebirdman (Sep 29, 2004)

what web site can i get them from


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 30 2004, 12:32 PM
> *Its funny to me though, because if the hydro-aire was so good, someone would have repoped them by now.
> Adel's were the original lowrider dump, hydro-aires werent even used until the Adel became hard to find. All lowriders should be thankful that Andy made the Adex dump, many people have tried to copy the Adel, but Andy perfected it for lowriding use and now we have Adex, I have passed down the chance to buy OG Adels many times just because they are hard to find without alot of damage to the surface and its hard to get them looking as perfect as an Adex.
> But I guess its a personal choice.
> [snapback]2343340[/snapback]​*


it was probly his personal choice to repo the adel but if any dump was repod its going to be rewoworked and do way better than the original right so if he did do the monster green its going to just like a adex or better


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 30 2004, 03:33 PM
> *the best dump you can buy period is on OG ADEL. Ask any of the GOOD hoppers, Hoppo used em Indio and alot of others, There was a reason those dumps cost some OUTRAGEOUS amount of money when the military was using them. Adex is pretty damn close but there just something about an OG adel. Andy has done us all a favor because the og adel's are pretty much dried up I know one guy who has a case of NOS ones in his SAFE lol. As far as monster greens I like they sound they make when you dump them pretty damn loud clicks really hard but i dunno if they have the tolerances of an adex. Bottom line they are all great dumps just a matter of what you can afford adex is by far the cheapest and easiest to fix and comes with the best warranty
> [snapback]2343621[/snapback]​*


yeah like i said before i rather get a adel than a adex.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

anybody got pics of these green things?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 31 2004, 07:24 AM
> *it was probly his personal choice to repo the adel but if any dump was repod its going to be rewoworked and do way better than the original right so if he did do the monster green its going to just like a adex or better
> [snapback]2344959[/snapback]​*




He reproduced the Adel, because it was the best solenoid valve ever used in lowriding.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok but if andy did repo the #12s would you buy it?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

From what I have heard it would be cheaper to repro the green dumps the parts are less expensive, I know a guy who was gonna do it but well hes not around anymore. Im sure people would buy them especially if Andy made them


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 31 2004, 01:50 PM
> *ok but if andy did repo the #12s would you buy it?
> [snapback]2345409[/snapback]​*




No.


Its like he told me 2 nights ago, "Its not worth reproducing"





So, I know he will never reproduce them.


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 29 2004, 10:41 AM
> *who else here run these dumps besides me, i love em the way it looks it sounds and performs i got some #12s
> [snapback]2340222[/snapback]​*


SINCE IM AN OLD, TIRED,TORE UP M.F. IVE OWNED MANY DIFF DUMPS.
PALLYS,ORIGINAL SQUARES (ADELS),HYDROAIRES,WITTAKERS,MILLERS,WATERMANS,DELTAS,ETC...
BECAUSE OF THE WARRANTEE THE ADEX IS THE SMART WAY TO GO...
THERE AS GOOD AS ANY AIRCRAFT DUMP..
BUT THERES SOMETHING ABOUT THE SOUND OF A BIG PORT GREEN...
OR THE HISTORY OF A GOOD OLD ADEL "ORIGINAL SQUARE"
ANYBODY CAN HAVE 4 ADEXS IN THEIR TRUNK.....
BUT WHEN I SEE 4 ORIGINAL SQUARES, OR 4 HYDROAIRES, NOW THATS A BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKN SET UP.........................


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

pics?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUT WHEN I SEE 4 ORIGINAL SQUARES, OR 4 HYDROAIRES, NOW THATS A BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKN SET UP.........................       
[snapback]2346526[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Oct 31 2004, 08:45 PM
> *SINCE IM AN OLD, TIRED,TORE UP M.F. IVE OWNED MANY DIFF DUMPS.
> PALLYS,ORIGINAL SQUARES (ADELS),HYDROAIRES,WITTAKERS,MILLERS,WATERMANS,DELTAS,ETC...
> BECAUSE OF THE WARRANTEE THE ADEX IS THE SMART WAY TO GO...
> ...


*
YES!!*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

And this is why I have an o.g. pressure locking piece of sit waterman... Even though it don't do shit for hopping it's history that nobody can replace...

Does anybody know where I could luck up and find a monter green.. Got to see a few of em and seen a few of em hit but never got to hit one and see what it's like. I've hit a real Adel and that shit was priceless.. I've got to hit one of those touchy ass Adex's and I know ya'll say it isn't squite the same I'm not real picky or particular. It was actually worse because of how precise and touchy it was. You breathe on the switch and the car drops.. If you're old school that can cause for miss hits! lol

But I still love the look of a square dump.. Nothing like it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 2 2004, 12:12 AM
> *And this is why I have an o.g. pressure locking piece of sit waterman...  Even though it don't do shit for hopping it's history that nobody can replace...
> 
> Does anybody know where I could luck up and find a monter green..  Got to see a few of em and seen a few of em hit but never got to hit one and see what it's like.  I've hit a real Adel and that shit was priceless..  I've got to hit one of those touchy ass Adex's and I know ya'll say it isn't squite the same I'm not real picky or particular.  It was actually worse because of how precise and touchy it was.  You breathe on the switch and the car drops..  If you're old school that can cause for miss hits! lol
> ...



man, you are clueless.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh:



hahahahahh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is a good deal, I turned down, just because I didnt want these dumps.


Could've got them for $200 each, and the dude owed me money.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 2 2004, 11:51 AM
> *Here is a good deal, I turned down, just because I didnt want these dumps.
> Could've got them for $200 each, and the dude owed me money.
> [snapback]2352137[/snapback]​*


You coulda made some money on that, I suppose...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 1 2004, 10:12 PM
> *And this is why I have an o.g. pressure locking piece of sit waterman...  Even though it don't do shit for hopping it's history that nobody can replace...
> 
> Does anybody know where I could luck up and find a monter green..  Got to see a few of em and seen a few of em hit but never got to hit one and see what it's like.  I've hit a real Adel and that shit was priceless..  I've got to hit one of those touchy ass Adex's and I know ya'll say it isn't squite the same I'm not real picky or particular.  It was actually worse because of how precise and touchy it was.  You breathe on the switch and the car drops..  If you're old school that can cause for miss hits! lol
> ...


call Brent :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

damn those green dumps look awesome


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

if i was ever to stop being cheap,, i would want a nice chrome setup,,and i would put a green in,,with NO cosmetic work,,yup tarnished,chipped and fading,,right up against that fresh chrome

call me crazy,,,just dont call me collect


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 3 2004, 01:24 PM
> *if i was ever to stop being cheap,, i would want a nice chrome setup,,and i would put a green in,,with NO cosmetic work,,yup tarnished,chipped and fading,,right up against that fresh chrome
> 
> call me crazy,,,just dont call me collect
> [snapback]2356267[/snapback]​*


Not even dialing down the center? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 2 2004, 09:46 AM
> *man, you are clueless.
> [snapback]2351029[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Clickty....clickty.....clickity....CLACK!!!! Hot hand in a dice game!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 3 2004, 03:24 PM
> *if i was ever to stop being cheap,, i would want a nice chrome setup,,and i would put a green in,,with NO cosmetic work,,yup tarnished,chipped and fading,,right up against that fresh chrome
> 
> call me crazy,,,just dont call me collect
> [snapback]2356267[/snapback]​*


i know thats right homie, thats what im talkin bout it just gives it that look


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 3 2004, 09:46 PM
> *Clickty....clickty.....clickity....CLACK!!!!  Hot hand in a dice game!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2357828[/snapback]​*


that shit was funny
:roflmao: 
where do you come up with this crazy shit?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Nov 4 2004, 01:16 PM
> *that shit was funny
> :roflmao:
> where do you come up with this crazy shit?
> [snapback]2359721[/snapback]​*


I stole that from David Chappell. :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

oh yeah. Tron, became the richest man in the world on a hand of dice. and bought a baby, cash money. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

hahahah..YUP!! Thats it. :roflmao:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

Dave Chapelle Rules!!
Rick James Bitch!

anyways, what does one of the dumps do? what kinda flow? anyone know?


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH A REAL MONSTER GREEN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THEY LOOK EVEN MORE MEAN WITH THE MANUEL DUMP LEVER ON THE SIDE uffin: uffin: 

:worship:NOT TO MENTION THE SOUND OF A MONSTER GREEN WITH THE TRUNK OPEN :worship: 







uffin: "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP" uffin: 
HTTP://WWW.SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, Check out this dump, got it from a homie. Havent tested it out , yet.If anyone knows how good it is or if they have seen it before- let me know.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard they will crack under pressure there just some big bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

waterman's are boo'boo ,,if you got anything more than a regal with 4batts,,,,they seep, leak,,and pressure lock at the flick of a switch

they look GOOOOOD though,,,to me atleast,,my favoite dump (apperance wise)


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

watermans arent all that bad. I had 4 of them with 1/2" ports, they seemed alright. They also have a annoying click.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

like those hydro aire rounds they will leak eventually all ove


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn, that bad? Should i bury this fucker in the back yard or what, j/k thanks for the info.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMN....THOSE ARE BAD ASS DUMPS. I HAVE THREE GREENS I NEED ONE MORE TO COMPLETE MY SET UP IN MY 61 RAG, I ALSO NEED THE LEVERS IF ANYONE HAS THEM ILL GLADLY BUY THEM I KNOW ITS A LONG SHOT BUT DONT HURT TO TRY


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 11 2004, 10:43 PM
> *DAMN....THOSE ARE BAD ASS DUMPS. I HAVE THREE GREENS I NEED ONE MORE TO COMPLETE MY SET UP IN MY 61 RAG, I ALSO NEED THE LEVERS IF ANYONE HAS THEM ILL GLADLY BUY THEM I KNOW ITS A LONG SHOT BUT DONT HURT TO TRY
> [snapback]2385564[/snapback]​*



hey pinky,,,i remeber you asked if i had any pics of my accumulators,,i finnaly found some


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn looks good you only got one? let me get it :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 12 2004, 12:37 PM
> *hey pinky,,,i remeber you asked if i had any pics of my accumulators,,i finnaly found some
> [snapback]2389158[/snapback]​*


WHATS UP HOMIE?IS THAT THE ONLY 1,I MIGHT HAVE A PARTNER TO THAT ONE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 15 2004, 02:46 PM
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?IS THAT THE ONLY 1,I MIGHT HAVE A PARTNER TO THAT ONE
> [snapback]2414282[/snapback]​*


FUCK PINKY...HES GAY!!!!! 

























J/K... I'LL CALL YOU TOMMORROW.....REMEMBER I STILL GOT THOSE 2 ;#- 16'S THAT ARE POLISHED.........WITH HANDLES :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 15 2004, 10:46 PM
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?IS THAT THE ONLY 1,I MIGHT HAVE A PARTNER TO THAT ONE
> [snapback]2414282[/snapback]​*


i got 3

what you want for it though?


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2004, 01:55 AM
> *FUCK PINKY...HES GAY!!!!!
> J/K... I'LL CALL YOU TOMMORROW.....REMEMBER I STILL GOT THOSE 2 ;#- 16'S THAT ARE POLISHED.........WITH HANDLES :biggrin:
> [snapback]2416475[/snapback]​*


ALWAYS SO VIOLENT,DAMN WERO I HAD FORGET ABOUT THOSE HIT ME UP ILL PICK THEM UP FROM YOU. UNLESS YOU WANT TO SPONSOR THE RAG, YA RIGHT I WOULD HAVE TO CHANGE MY NAME TO MARTIN


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I love my monster greens!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 30 2004, 12:33 PM~2343621
> *the best dump you can buy period is on OG ADEL. Ask any of the GOOD hoppers, Hoppo used em Indio and alot of others, There was a reason those dumps cost some OUTRAGEOUS amount of money when the military was using them. Adex is pretty damn close but there just something about an OG adel. Andy has done us all a favor because the og adel's are pretty much dried up I know one guy who has a case of NOS ones in his SAFE lol. As far as monster greens I like they sound they make when you dump them pretty damn loud clicks really hard but i dunno if they have the tolerances of an adex. Bottom line they are all great dumps just a matter of what you can afford adex is by far the cheapest and easiest to fix and comes with the best warranty
> *


i agree


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Oct 31 2004, 07:45 PM~2346526
> *SINCE IM AN OLD, TIRED,TORE UP M.F. IVE OWNED MANY DIFF DUMPS.
> PALLYS,ORIGINAL SQUARES (ADELS),HYDROAIRES,WITTAKERS,MILLERS,WATERMANS,DELTAS,ETC...
> BECAUSE OF THE WARRANTEE THE ADEX IS THE SMART WAY TO GO...
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 2 2004, 10:51 AM~2352137
> *Here is a good deal, I turned down, just because I didnt want these dumps.
> Could've got them for $200 each, and the dude owed me money.
> *


man three of the vavles is missing the handle's, i see why their were for 2 c-notes each


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 12 2004, 10:37 AM~2389158
> *hey pinky,,,i remeber you asked if i had any pics of my accumulators,,i finnaly found some
> *


what's sup whit that accumulator?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 7 2004, 07:48 PM~2369945
> *Hey, Check out this dump, got it from a homie. Havent tested it out , yet.If anyone knows how good it is or if they have seen it before- let me know.
> *


that dump is no good for hopping they are only good for the back, homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 30 2006, 07:26 AM~5868052
> *I love my monster greens!!!
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

steelers #1-like monster greens!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

it must be a gov't conspiracy that all aircraft collectors are steeler fans cause you guys always got a snapshot of something steelers in the pics you guys post. :biggrin: i better start liking football and become a steelers fan that way i can have some goodies.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2006, 06:47 PM~5871019
> *it must be a gov't conspiracy that all aircraft collectors are steeler fans cause you guys always got a snapshot of something steelers in the pics you guys post. :biggrin:  i better start liking football and become a steelers fan that way i can have some goodies.
> *


 :biggrin: *steelers #1* :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2006, 05:07 PM~5913542
> *:biggrin: steelers #1  :biggrin:
> *




Thats right!!!!!!!  


yo supreme69, hows it goin?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

pretty good getting back on the ride AGAIN. looking foward to going to king of the streets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 30 2006, 05:33 PM~5869428
> *man three of the vavles is missing the handle's, i see why their were for 2 c-notes each
> *


he had the handles, the were wrapped in bubble wrap and all taped up, I didnt feel like taking them out, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2006, 07:53 AM~5916706
> *he had the handles, the were wrapped in bubble wrap and all taped up, I didnt feel like taking them out, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



you're rad :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Aug 8 2006, 12:04 AM~5921689
> *you're rad  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

http://i4.tinypic.com/2411sph.jpg

http://i5.tinypic.com/2412dl4.jpg

greeeeen fever


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

you forgot the steeler shot :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

heres some more.......past, present, future...and probably already sold...lol
------>GREEN KING


http://i5.tinypic.com/2412f10.jpg

http://i6.tinypic.com/2412gm0.jpg

http://i5.tinypic.com/2412gzr.jpg

http://i1.tinypic.com/2412khe.jpg

http://i3.tinypic.com/2412mwh.jpg

http://i3.tinypic.com/2412ofr.jpg

http://i5.tinypic.com/2412q35.jpg


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

HERE WE GO....

http://i2.tinypic.com/2412w75.jpg

http://i6.tinypic.com/2412zci.jpg


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

IVE MOVED A SHIT LOAD OF EM..........


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

http://i3.tinypic.com/241pnhi.jpg

GREEN IN THE MIX OF MY BIGBODY


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT for the greens


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 10 2006, 10:52 PM~5945314
> *:wave:
> *



q-vo Mr Lac???

hows it going?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anyone know someone with a handle they might want to sell? That's the only thing my BIG GREEN MONSTER is missing. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 8 2006, 10:43 AM~5924164
> *http://i3.tinypic.com/241pnhi.jpg
> 
> GREEN IN THE MIX OF MY BIGBODY
> *


thats tight


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe Andy might what to produce and sell the handles...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 10 2006, 10:06 PM~5945830
> *Does anyone know someone with a handle they might want to sell?  That's the only thing my BIG GREEN MONSTER is missing.  You can email me at [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 11 2006, 07:11 PM~5951078
> *Maybe Andy might what to produce and sell the handles...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 11 2006, 11:11 PM~5951078
> *Maybe Andy might what to produce and sell the handles...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

He dont even like those dumps. :biggrin: I highly doubt he would waste his time for a piece he might only sell 10 pieces of. just a thought. :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i would buy 2 handles.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 13 2006, 01:23 PM~5958855
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> He dont even like those dumps.  :biggrin:  I highly doubt he would waste his time for a piece he might only sell 10 pieces of. just a thought.  :cheesy:
> *



yo tattoo
are you still looking for 4 matching 16 monster greens?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2006, 11:19 PM~5961395
> *yo tattoo
> are you still looking for 4 matching 16 monster greens?
> *


nah

i sold all the parts that went to that setup.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

greens the shit, i need to re up on them


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 14 2006, 01:30 AM~5962327
> *greens the shit, i need to re up on them
> *


i took a green shit earlier tonight, so i guess you could call that a green dump.


it was a monster green for sure.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 13 2006, 11:42 PM~5962762
> *i took a green shit earlier tonight, so i guess you could call that a green dump.
> it was a monster green for sure.
> *


was it a 16 or a 12


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2006, 01:42 AM~5962762
> *i took a green shit earlier tonight, so i guess you could call that a green dump.
> it was a monster green for sure.
> *


 :roflmao: YOU A FOOL 4 THAT 1, I KNEW IT WAS COMMIN SOONER OR LATER


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 14 2006, 03:10 AM~5962881
> *was it a 16 or a 12
> *


BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!, lol :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

so is ron gonna redo this dump or what.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Anybody know what size connectors these take? Still need 1! PM ME!!!!!!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I got some for grabs......call me
408-648-9037


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

heres a polished 16 I picked up today.

after some fixin up, she should be good.


http://i8.tinypic.com/258ozuf.jpg
http://i7.tinypic.com/258p5cw.jpg
http://i8.tinypic.com/258p8co.jpg


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

took mine off the bigbody for some touch ups
http://i8.tinypic.com/258pbap.jpg


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 21 2006, 07:41 PM~6014134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks bro, how you been? did you make it to KOS?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 21 2006, 09:41 PM~6014904
> *Thanks bro, how you been? did you make it to KOS?
> *



doing good, didnt make it after all i was getting stuff ready that day to take to the turlock swapmeet to sell.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT for the No.1 dump


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 21 2006, 06:45 PM~6014177
> *took mine off the bigbody for some touch ups
> http://i8.tinypic.com/258pbap.jpg
> *


  what's up mike told me you wanted to get of hold of me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 22 2006, 01:10 AM~6015463
> *TTT for the No.1 dump
> *


I AGREE


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 22 2006, 02:10 AM~6015463
> *TTT for the No.1 dump
> *


This isnt an Adex topic, jajajajajajajaja.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just messing with you, hey, did that fucker ever get you right, or is he still on the "RIP OFF LIST".


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2006, 04:28 AM~6015954
> *This isnt an Adex topic, jajajajajajajaja.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just messing with you, hey, did that fucker ever get you right, or is he still on the "RIP OFF LIST".
> *



Hes still a punk....his alias on here is packeddog..watch out


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:buttkick: 
:twak: :guns:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 15 2006, 11:41 AM~5972006
> *Anybody know what size connectors these take? Still need 1! PM ME!!!!!!!
> *


nobody knows the connector size huh? Guess its back to running two wires


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

info is on eternalrollerz.com
check it out


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY+Aug 22 2006, 01:35 PM~6017855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's right... I can't remember off hand but I have all the part numbers for everything you need right angle and straight plugs Monster Greens or Adex dumps


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

PRICELESS CONNECTOR INFO


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin: HERE'S MINE


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 LAST PIC SCREWED UP


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

NEEDS A LITTLE CLEANING BUT WORKS GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Aug 22 2006, 11:08 PM~6021817
> *NEEDS A LITTLE CLEANING BUT WORKS GREAT :biggrin:
> *



that not a monster green.. that's a hydraulic research valve.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 23 2006, 10:55 AM~6024625
> *that not a monster green.. that's a hydraulic research valve.
> *



True




MONSTER GREENS = HYDRO-AIRE :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

BETTER WORSE OR THE SAME :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

depends...

I like hydro-aires cuz of the easy rebuild factor.......I would never take a hydraulic research valve apart!

now when it comes to hopping.............you be the judge.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin: I'VE ONLY PUT O-RINGS.IT'S BEEN IN A DOUBLE PUMP IMPALA HITTIN' 54.NOW IT' HOOKED UP TO THIS SINGLE.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

GOOD HI-LOW


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Got two monsters on the shelf. Waiting for a worthy ride to put them in.They really look killer.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Aug 23 2006, 11:49 PM~6029906
> *GOOD HI-LOW
> 
> 
> ...




that's not a monster green either... that's a hydraulic reserch valve too... 

a monster green will have FOUR bolt heads on the bottom near the handle...










also the monster greens have three parts to the body.... notice the base for the candle, the main body and the handle end is a seperate piece on a monster green..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 24 2006, 06:14 PM~6036369
> *Got two monsters on the shelf. Waiting for a worthy ride to put them in.They really look killer.
> *


i have one :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I know there were some people looking for handles......I got em for sale.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE INFO.ALWAYS LOOKIN TO LEARN MORE.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Aug 24 2006, 11:07 PM~6037740
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO.ALWAYS LOOKIN TO LEARN MORE.
> *



more info on the tech pages, http://www.eternalrollerz.com there is a very big section devoted to aircraft hydraulics


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

hows the monster greens compared to adex ? and do you have any for sale


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 25 2006, 12:22 PM~6041358
> *hows the monster greens compared to adex  ?  and do you have any for sale
> *




there are people that swear by both. You will get many different answers. I have been using Adex dumps with no problems, I currently have 4 adex's in my caprice and two in the club hopper we have, I am very happy with the looks, cost and performance of them but I also own quite a few monster green #12's that I havn't used yet, honestly I wanted to try both on our club hopper and what happens for myself. 

I have the stuff to do some testing so why not put it to the test right?

The debate varys on many different things:

possibly use type of the valve, switch hitting style, not using any other valve, how they work ( Spool/Sleeve vs Positive seat valve) and many other factors


Like I said it would be interesting to try some things out first hand. I am an Adex guy personally and I am very pleased with the product so it would be interesting to do some testing to see how Greens hold up and to see why some people swear by them.

I think this may be an interesting debate.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 24 2006, 10:54 PM~6037625
> *I know there were some people looking for handles......I got em for sale.
> *


i need one...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 25 2006, 02:49 PM~6042857
> *i need one...
> *



i got a couple left ....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 25 2006, 01:42 PM~6042409
> *there are people that swear by both. You will get many different answers. I have been using Adex dumps with no problems,  I currently have 4 adex's in my caprice and two in the club hopper we have, I am very happy with the looks, cost and performance of them but I also own quite a few monster green #12's  that I havn't used yet, honestly I wanted to try both on our club hopper and what happens for myself.
> 
> I have the stuff to do some testing so why not put it to the test right?
> ...






TOO MANY PEOPLE WANT THESE GREENS FOR THEM TO BE JUNK. EVEN FOLKS WHO DONT ADMIT TO LIKING THEM HAVE EITHER HIT ME UP FOR THEM, OR HAVE ADMIT TO HAVING SOME. EVEN ONE ASSWIPE CALLED ME AND WAS TELLING ME HOW 16S ARE JUNK, THEN CALLED LATER WANTING TO BUY ALL OF EM.

SOME HEAVY HITTERS HAVE BEEN CALLING ME FOR THESE LATELY. HMMMM


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 25 2006, 09:37 PM~6044765
> *TOO MANY PEOPLE WANT THESE GREENS FOR THEM TO BE JUNK. EVEN FOLKS WHO DONT ADMIT  TO LIKING THEM HAVE EITHER HIT ME UP FOR THEM, OR HAVE ADMIT TO HAVING SOME. EVEN ONE ASSWIPE CALLED ME AND WAS TELLING ME HOW 16S ARE JUNK, THEN CALLED LATER WANTING TO BUY ALL OF EM.
> 
> SOME HEAVY HITTERS HAVE BEEN CALLING ME FOR THESE LATELY. HMMMM
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whos the heavy hitters????????/


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 26 2006, 03:49 AM~6046556
> *whos the heavy hitters????????/
> *


who's the asswipe????????


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 26 2006, 01:49 AM~6046556
> *whos the heavy hitters????????/
> *




I dont speak on anybody who calls me. Just take my word.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 26 2006, 02:05 AM~6046581
> *who's the asswipe????????
> *



he knows who he is.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HAHA I BEAT YOU TO THE TOP JOSH :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT for the worlds greatest dump


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Needs more pics!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

LOTS more :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know right


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 30 2006, 11:33 PM~6076512
> *TTT for the worlds greatest dump
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

I seen Josh parts first hand and they are all clean, all look NOS. I bought some pieces from him, no trouble.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 1 2006, 09:13 AM~6085168
> *I seen Josh parts first hand and they are all clean, all look NOS. I bought some pieces from him, no trouble.
> *




we had a slumber party :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2006, 09:05 AM~6085134
> *:scrutinize:
> *




THE WORLDS GREATEST :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Here's a few from my personal stash


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 22 2006, 02:47 PM~6018650
> *PRICELESS CONNECTOR INFO
> *


You guys are geniouses!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 2 2006, 03:25 PM~6092342
> *You guess are geniouses!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Rollinaround take a close look at this valve LMK what you think... LOL










I'll e-mail you the other pics. I told you so  :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting.............makes sense though, different plunger sizes!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

anyone have any super adex for sale or any monster greens let me know or any good dump that will handle high pressure i know the pro adex AKA super adex are good what about them monster greens ? if anyone has one for sale let me know that would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 3 2006, 12:15 AM~6094415
> *Interesting.............makes sense though, different plunger sizes!
> *


it's just strange becasue they fit all of the ones I have on hand bro.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 2 2006, 07:31 PM~6093292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

anyone using them monster greens for hoppin ? and are the monster greens easy to rebuild ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 3 2006, 05:29 AM~6095343
> *anyone have any super adex for sale or any monster greens let me know  or any good dump that will handle high pressure i know the pro adex AKA super adex are good what about them monster greens ?  if anyone has one for sale let me know that would be greatly appreciated    thank you
> *


i got a brand new super duty for sale if you need one


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2006, 10:48 AM~6746700
> *i got a brand new super duty for sale if you need one
> *


how much?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 12 2006, 08:54 AM~6746723
> *how much?
> *


\
go get your fender :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2006, 10:57 AM~6746738
> *\
> go get your fender  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 2 2006, 02:20 PM~6092315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows the best way to plumb them Whittakers?(the one on the right with 4 ports) Need to hook 2 of em up to my back pump.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

You think gold plating the solenoids would mess them up?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 12 2006, 02:33 PM~6747576
> *You think gold plating the solenoids would mess them up?
> *


yes it's likely


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Guess Ill just have to paint the suckers lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 12 2006, 07:39 PM~6750767
> *yes it's likely
> *


x2  .........chrome,gold plating will f**k up your solenoid.
*"so don't do it"*


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Dec 12 2006, 11:23 AM~6746568
> *anyone using them monster greens for hoppin ? and are the monster greens easy to rebuild ?
> *



as far as rebuilding them I'd say they are a 7 on a scale of difficulty. but after doing many of them they become very easy.... If you have one that you need rebuilt PM me...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

#16s the best fuckin dump on the planet!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 30 2004, 03:57 PM~2343532
> *i just got me a OG ADEL dump..... a homie in my club just sold it to me .....he got it from stanley staten about 3 years ago......so we will see what's up wit it on my glass house in feb at casper... :0
> *




STANLY GOT ALL KINDS OF GOOD SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

where do u get the green dumps at?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 22 2006, 08:45 PM~6806997
> *where do u get the green dumps at?
> *



me

 pm me for price


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 21 2006, 10:35 PM~6800919
> *#16s the best fuckin dump on the planet!!!!!
> *


yeah thats what i think about them #12s


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 15 2007, 09:35 AM~6991566
> *yeah thats what i think about them #12s
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 21 2006, 09:35 PM~6800919
> *#16s the best fuckin dump on the planet!!!!!
> *


YES SIR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 21 2006, 10:35 PM~6800919
> *#16s the best fuckin dump on the planet that isn't an Adel or an Adex!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

REGRET SELLIN MY #12S :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hard to come by.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i can get them brand new, i found a place thats still in a box fresh green on then og shit never used :biggrin: but i got to talk to him


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 25 2006, 10:06 AM~6041237
> *more info on the tech pages,  http://www.eternalrollerz.com  there is a very big section devoted to aircraft hydraulics
> *


hey homie love ur site especialy the sqaue dump site thanks for putting shit like that up for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

this is how i do it


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Dec 31 2007, 05:42 PM~9575426
> *hey homie love ur site especialy the sqaue dump site thanks for putting shit like that up for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



great site!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tt for monsters :biggrin: im going to re up on them


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

i gpt one good one and its still green and I got one bad one that leaks with a candle problem pm me a offer if inters.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

i got one of them lil ones too my bad monster green looks like that one


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 1 2008, 06:34 PM~9583043
> *great site!!!
> *


just curious, how much to have a #16 rebult?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Aug 3 2008, 08:35 PM~11250732
> *just curious, how much to have a #16 rebult?
> *


John, Get at me....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY # 16 IS THA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DO THEY MAKE PLUGS FOR THESE??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 23 2008, 02:02 PM~11677703
> *DO THEY MAKE PLUGS FOR THESE??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

alliedelec.com

go to Eternalrollerz.com under tech page to get the part #s


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11682188
> *alliedelec.com
> 
> go to Eternalrollerz.com under tech page to get the part #s
> *


damn,you already dropped another club??????Pinche club hopper!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR LAC OR ROLLIN DO YOU GOT 1 FOR A #16? PM A PRICE IF YOU GOT 1 LAYIN AROUND


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 AM~11683626
> *MR LAC OR ROLLIN DO YOU GOT 1 FOR A #16? PM A PRICE IF YOU GOT 1 LAYIN AROUND
> *


:biggrin: It's the same plug for the #12 & #16 hydro aire (Mosnter Green) Valve


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u got 1 homie??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 25 2008, 11:17 AM~11694870
> *:biggrin: It's the same plug for the #12 & #16 hydro aire (Mosnter Green) Valve
> *


ILL BE GETTIN WITH YOU ON THEM PLUGS HOMIE, I HAD THAT BABY AND SLOWED UP MY MONEY, BUT I AINT 4GET FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

my hydraulic reserve still leaks from the bottom.

i replaced the seal.

there was a tear.

but it still leaks from the hole in the very bottom.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

my #16...
going in my double pump......
and some friends of his.....lol...





..............


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

can anybody fix green dump not working?????????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 2 2009, 06:13 AM~15534865
> *my #16...
> going in my double pump......
> and some friends of his.....lol...
> ...


got to love the 16


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 3 2009, 02:37 AM~15535760
> *got to love the 16
> *


i put the one with the number 3 sticker on it in, and it was leaking....
so i pulled it down and rebuilt it yesterday. just like a new dump.......
that click is like more than twice the loudness of an adex or adel........
i love it.....mine must of been og, it had like leather seals backing the o rings.... never seen that shit before.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

http://img40.imageshack.us/i/07112009188.jpg/


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good shit hows it hoppng now


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 10 2009, 08:36 AM~15609828
> *good shit hows it hoppng now
> *


not yet... gotta break in the full stack of mbq 4.5 ton coils.. and putting my pistons back in today.... but i have pulled my carbi off cause im putting injection on there, so it might be a few weeks before i can get this thing out on the street..... :uh: :uh: 
ill keep ya posted....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

..........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 10 2009, 12:05 AM~15614740
> *not yet... gotta break in the full stack of mbq 4.5 ton coils.. and putting my pistons back in today.... but i have pulled my carbi off cause im putting injection on there, so it might be a few weeks before i can get this thing out on the street..... :uh:  :uh:
> ill keep ya posted....
> *


COOL POST US UP , WHAT YOU DOING TO THE 12S?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15615795
> *COOL POST US UP , WHAT YOU DOING TO THE 12S?
> *


tthe 12's are going on the rear of another ride with the polished 16 up front... hooked up to some pescos....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ive actually seen this style dump in the hopper "grinch" i think thats the name. i never thought it could handle the pressure. r these rare or something? im new to this dump.


----------



## OG_Member_#1 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 10 2009, 02:35 AM~15616588
> *tthe 12's are going on the rear of another ride with the polished 16 up front... hooked up to some pescos....
> *


thats what im doinng to 16 to fron and 13s to the rear :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good shit :0


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt :wave:


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone got an exploded view of one and an electrical piece for sale   any thing helps thanks


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 7 2010, 06:16 PM~18504113
> *anyone got an exploded view of one and an electrical piece for sale    any thing helps thanks
> *


not sure if you know, but you can go to this site and they have a monster green rebuild section.
http://www.eternalrollerz.com/
Jay...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 17 2009, 05:22 PM~15687664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice, they #12 for your rears? and is that an adel or adex up front?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 1 2004, 06:06 AM~2345536
> *From what I have heard it would be cheaper to repro the green dumps the parts are less expensive, I know a guy who was gonna do it but well hes not around anymore. Im sure people would buy them especially if Andy made them
> *


i have spoken to Andy many times about this, he personally thinks the monsters are the ugliest and oversized dump ever period, and he said he would never recreate them, he really loves the ADEL the look and the performance, thats why he made the ADEX.
and about the parts in a monster green being less expensive not to sure about that, there are just as many parts in a monster or more than an ADEL.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i personally really like all of them monsters adel/adex....
they all look really good....


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 7 2010, 05:42 AM~18504725
> *not sure if you know, but you can go to this site and they have a monster green rebuild section.
> http://www.eternalrollerz.com/
> Jay...
> *


Thanks i will check it out


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 7 2010, 06:18 AM~18504843
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


How it going??? Nice collection of Greens. I have extra #16 green bodies if you want to change the polished to match your unpolished ones. I have some #16 Green dumps for $300 each "no handle" and cannon plugs for $20 each $15 ea if you buy 4 or more. I'll hook you up with the frequent flier plane :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> BUT WHEN I SEE 4 ORIGINAL SQUARES, OR 4 HYDROAIRES, NOW THATS A BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKN SET UP.........................
> [snapback]2346526[/snapback]​


[/quote]
X100000000000s


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

X100000000000s
[/quote]


yep


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 8 2010, 01:28 PM~18515122
> *How it going???  Nice collection of Greens.  I have extra #16 green bodies if you want to change the polished to match your unpolished ones.  I have some #16 Green dumps for $300 each "no handle"  and cannon plugs for $20 each $15 ea if you buy 4 or more.  I'll hook you up with the frequent flier plane :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 1 2004, 10:13 AM~2348135
> *
> BUT WHEN I SEE 4 ORIGINAL SQUARES, OR 4 HYDROAIRES, NOW THATS A BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKN SET UP.........................
> *



Im not a fan of the square look any more, their likeness have been copied so much that guys put cheep copies on their settups to act like they have the GO shit or spend $$$ on it.

I like the Hydroaires for the same reason if you see one , you know its OG.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea i feel that i still want some og adels and another #16


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking for an electrical piece for monster green


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 10 2010, 07:12 AM~18525859
> *Looking for an electrical piece for monster green
> *


hit up george prewar_gm_access
hes got a box full of monsters....


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 9 2010, 11:20 PM~18531433
> *hit up george prewar_gm_access
> hes got a box full of monsters....
> *


Thanks i will try to contact himhim


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

CALL ME :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT A #12 MONSTER GREEN COIL FOR SALE??? PM ME


----------

